# Toilet paper solution...ripping, tearing.



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

My girl has been tearing up the toilet paper since I got her so I had to put the paper high up where she couldn't get to it. Recently I bought some Charmin with aloe vera and she hasn't touched it, it's nice having the rolls on the holders Not only that, it's the best toilet paper I've ever used.


----------



## verwoodspring (Jan 24, 2007)

My cat keeps ripping loo paper too! In fact he seems to home in on all the things that I would rather he didn't eat...


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm glad mine aren't TP attacking cats :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie and Kobi don't bother it....but Holly does if there is some hanging down from the roll, so I just need to be careful about how I leave it. She was actually wrapped up like a mummy the other morning :lol:


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> She was actually wrapped up like a mummy the other morning :lol:


Pictures?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Unfortunately no...I had just gotten out of the shower and the camera was downstairs...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've used that aloe vera TP for years, since way BC (before cats), and I've never had a problem with my cats attacking my TP. It never occurred to me that might be the reason. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah, toilet paper. Pearl murdercated many, many rolls of TP and paper towels. I came up with my own homemade solution for it around 1995. I kept it because I loved it and just thought it was kind of funny, but I did actually use it for a long time. It worked! I don't have this problem any more, though, because cats are totally banned from both of our bathrooms.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Very Cute!!!

But that worked? Was something holding it down? Cause my cats would have that on the floor in 2 seconds flat if it's just sitting on the vanity...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Ahhhh, a TP shredding thread...*

Just had to share my pic again...
S-Jo from my avatar is the guilty party...Marmy is completely innocent.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's that "what the heck's got you so worked up?" look. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Funny kitties :lol:


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Heidi, that pic of your two cats with that , "what?, who me?" look is hilarious :lol: !

May Lady girl would occasionaly spin and un-roll the TP and leave a pile of it on the bathroom floor. I solved it by reversing the roll on the holder. She could spin the roll all day and the TP would remain whole on the roll.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The caption fairy strikes again! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I just showed that caption to Squirrely, and she said: "Yeah? That's what I meant!"


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

*hysterically laughing*

Star played with 

TP once. It was slightly shredded, and most all of it unrolled into a pile on the floor.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

oh my god someone else that has this bizar problem!!! no loo role is safe from suki ive even seen her jump nto the high shelf just to pull it down nd destroy it!!!!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, that´s the way it just goes with my cats too. And they know they are too cute to be punished :lol:


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this with any success.


----------

